# Jerry........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Jerry's owner called YGRR when when she had to move and could not take her 10-year-old Golden boy with her. She had adopted Jerry at the age of 1, but the shelter had long since closed. She described this 105 pound boy as very friendly and easygoing. Jerry was picked up by a volunteer and brought to the YGRR veterinarian. He was found to be Lyme +, overweight and had a grapefruit sized growth in his armpit. The growth was removed, Jerry was put on antibiotics for the Lyme and he was brought to Riverview to recover.
In the wings was a repeat adopter who was interested in participating in YGRR's Senior to Senior Program. Dogs 10 and older are matched with humans 70 and older. Volunteer support is provided to the adopter in taking the dog to the groomer or veterinarian or to be available in an emergency.
Financial support is also given to Jerry's new owner through YGRR's CARE Program. (Comprehensive Assistance to Rescue Elders) When the adopter came to meet Jerry, everything went very smoothly and she didn't hesitate to take him home! She still felt the same way after she got Jerry home and he opened the refrigerator when she wasn't looking and ate a cooked chicken! Things have now settled down and they both enjoy their long daily walks. Both Jerry and his adopter are about the same weight so it's good that Jerry walks well on a leash!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This thread makes me proud to support YGRR's senior program. Jerry has a wonderful face, and a dignity to him. Thanks for this story.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jerry*

Jerry looks like an angel! What a handsome and regal looking boy!!!!
Congratulations to his adopter.

My Husband's Sister, Allison, adopted from you about 2 years ago, a Female Golden Ret. and sings your praises constantly!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jerry*

Jerry looks like an angel! What a handsome and regal looking boy!!!!
Congratulations to his adopter.

My Husband's Sister, Allison, adopted from you about 2 years ago, a Female Golden Ret. and sings your praises constantly!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He is quite a handsome older gentleman. Love the refrigerator story. Glad to hear he has a happy loving home again.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a handsome boy. I'm so glad he's found his new loving home.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a handsome boy, glad to hear he has a loving home- love happy endings!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for Jerry!
YGRR's Senior Program sounds extraordinary!!!! I wish our rescue would get a program going like that! Maybe I better get reading about it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful program! I'll have to remember this. This GR is stunning!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful inspiring story. Your CARE program sounds outstanding, not only the matching but the continuing support. It would be a great idea for other rescues to emulate.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Jerry is one handsome fella! I'm very impressed with the senior adoption program. What a terrific thing to do for both doggy and human seniors.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess*

Here is the sweetie, Princess, that Allison and Jim, my husband's Sister adopted!!

I met her last summer at a family barbecuse in Arlington Hts. IL-they had driven in from Rhode Island. 

Previously Featured Adoptions - March 2007 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Happily Adopted! Princess, YGRR #4367 

Princess is a friendly three-year-old blonde Golden girl who lived anything but a fairytale life. Princess' second family rescued her after a state agency removed the dog from an abusive, neglectful neighbor. This loving family took Princess in as a temporary solution. Unfortunately, these kind people were not in a position to keep Princess because they were in the process of moving and pregnant with twins. They called YGRR knowing we would find Princess a loving, safe, and stable forever home.

Princess was seen by the YGRR veterinarian. At her health visit she was brought up-to-date on her vaccinations and tattooed. The YGRR staff found Princess to be a high energy girl who happily greeted everyone. Princess settled into the kennel quickly during her all-but-brief stay. Princess was soon placed on the active adoption list. This sweet girl was going to need a home with dog savvy owners who could set clear parameters and provide consistent, loving training. Adopters were called who were looking to adopt a young, active female Golden.. This family came highly recommended by the YGRR Home Visitor. All went well at the scheduled adoption appointment. As soon as they met Princess, they could see she was a special girl! Princess now enjoys three walks a day, her own fenced-in backyard, and a life that fits her name!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Once again YGRR starts my day off with a big smile. Way to go guys--love the Senior Placement program you have instituted--and I can tell Jerry loves it too!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All I can say is WOW Jerry is such and handsome and regal boy. Love the happy ending stories. That senior program sounds like a great idea and could help so many seniors.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

From one senior Jerry to another...........you hang in their boy life gets better when you get older :wavey:. so happy there are rescuers for the older dogs.
Jerry & Harley


----------

